# Price for drywalling basement



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't know. What do your neighbors think, and what is the average going rate in your area for a job that is the same as yours?

It could cost you $2,000, it could cost $20k, really can't give you a clue. Maybe if you call Alex Tribek, he could tell you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

NO one here is going to be quoting prices. 
Best thing you can do in a case like this is to get some more quotes to see if the price is to high.


----------



## Ninjaframer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll do it for 20k


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

"How Much Will It Cost?" Asking For Price Estimates Here. - Building & Construction - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum

Sounds very cheap to me----but I'm from Illinois----call another drywall company for a quote and compare the two----


----------



## podunkom (Oct 21, 2012)

joecaption said:


> NO one here is going to be quoting prices.


Yes, I've noticed that about rock hangers, it's a big secret. God forbid we give a general estimate on price per square foot or sheet. There are sooooo many variables. We all know there are some factors that can effect the price, but how hard is it to come up with a ballpark to help those going in blind? It's kind of like mattress prices, did you ever try to compare? Don't, because every retailer carries different styles of the same brand so as to prevent it. Keep the consumer in the dark, that's the American way! And anyone on here that does estimates should be able to come within 20% of what a job would cost per square foot or per sheet. Certain to encourage DIY'rs, thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

podunkom said:


> Yes, I've noticed that about rock hangers, it's a big secret. God forbid we give a general estimate on price per square foot or sheet. There are sooooo many variables. We all know there are some factors that can effect the price, but how hard is it to come up with a ballpark to help those going in blind? It's kind of like mattress prices, did you ever try to compare? Don't, because every retailer carries different styles of the same brand so as to prevent it. Keep the consumer in the dark, that's the American way! And anyone on here that does estimates should be able to come within 20% of what a job would cost per square foot or per sheet. Certain to encourage DIY'rs, thanks:thumbsup:


podunkom,

welcome to the forum! hope you'll feel free to always jump in an provide useful information to DIYers that come here for help .....

with that said this is a DIYer site ..... this is a forum for those wanting to know how to do a project around their home themselves, not a place for someone to come and check out the pricing of contractors. 

the cost for a DIYer should only be the cost of materials, which they can find out by going to a big box store or local lumber yard.

with you being new to the site may be you should take a moment and review this "sticky note." http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/how-much-will-cost-asking-price-estimates-here-141109/ 

looking forward to your future posts and involvement in the forums! :thumbsup:


----------



## podunkom (Oct 21, 2012)

Realize that GB, but thanks for the reply. I was simply pointing out/commenting what many of us who became DIY'rs likely have dealt with when asking questions about price. And what was showing through loud and clear through statements above...

Peace.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm heavy int DIY and i know you can't expect a forum to tell you if a price is high or low. I do some PM for wireless installs and have done this across the US and Canada and can tell you it is very localized on pricing for electrical projects. The best you can do is get as many quotes as you can and compare the $$ along with the work actually spec'd. Make sure you understand what needs to be done and it is all written in the quote. There are no magic/secret formulas contractors use to bid jobs. it varies from company to comany based on their materials, overhead and profit. and it varies depending on when you get the quotes as well.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

A square foot price does not work. even for the same guy in the same town from one job to another.
Depends on # of corners, angles, level of finish, vaulted ceiling and height, belly band in the middle or single joint, how good or bad of a job was done on installation, ripped paper and corners, Is the flooring in, drywall jamb returns, screws properly sunk, oversunk, undersunk, big or small job, factors limiting access to site, and how much I want the job.

No way you can work that all in to a per square foot price.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

mae-ling said:


> A square foot price does not work. even for the same guy in the same town from one job to another.
> Depends on # of corners, angles, level of finish, vaulted ceiling and height, belly band in the middle or single joint, how good or bad of a job was done on installation, ripped paper and corners, Is the flooring in, drywall jamb returns, screws properly sunk, oversunk, undersunk, big or small job, factors limiting access to site, and how much I want the job.
> 
> No way you can work that all in to a per square foot price.


 
All that + about a hundred other factors:yes:


----------



## podunkom (Oct 21, 2012)

chrisn said:


> All that + about a hundred other factors:yes:


I rest my case:whistling2:


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

how much is a persons labor worth?
ask your contractor how many men he will be using and how many "days" it will take.
drywall labor is between $25--$35 hourly nation wide.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

UHHHHH - so ALL drywall labour is 25 - 35 per hour? That is including overhead?


----------



## Ninjaframer (Aug 25, 2011)

My drywall sub bids it by the foot  the price per foot just changes with difficulty.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

For ten years prior to 2007 I subbed all my work through three residential drywall contractors. One had been in business for 54 years (three generations) ..all three however subbed 90% of their jobs out to per piece crews.
All three went out of business because of the recession. 

...The crews however have not gone out of business. Work is slower but we're still getting our bills paid.
Last week I negotiated a deal for a 49k$ project on a per board basis. The builder assumes all financial obligations above Labor.
section 8 housing in sets of 4's.
I was able to secure this work because the builder was willing to work with the guys who are actually doing the work and not pay a guy that's on the phone all day. 
This is what Christmas looks like for myself http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/TapeTech-Tools-Full-Set.html

$2000 is a great deal for 200bd basement. 
[email protected]$7per145peices=$1015
[email protected]$10per200/total/finished=$985
The guy that bid your job is a finisher and works on a per board basis to make his grand a week. Just like myself and every other legitimate tool finisher. 

This is the reality of my trade.
Unless you're in love with blowing money always call the tradesman that gets his hands dirty.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

That sounds like a confusing relationship between the builder and the subs. Who is responsible for what?? Who carries insurance, license, WC, etc?


----------



## Squished (Sep 18, 2012)

Let me try and understand this....You would come to my house to give me a quote. Then you would sub the work out to a sub contractor, who then subs it out to another crew? No way.

Never in my house, I would have sent your crew on their way when I didn't see you show up to work. If you give me the price, I expect you to do the work. If you don't show up dirty to give me a quote, I don't even consider your quote, regardless of what it is. If you're making enough money to drive around all day giving quotes, then you certainly don't need my business.

Drywallfinisher...maybe I don't understand your post but now that I read it again I think you are the guy that shows up dirty and gives the quote? That's exactly what happened to me. I had two "plasterers" show up to give me quotes for 3000 sq feet of blue board that was already hung, $4600 and $4900. There wasn't a speck of plaster to be found on them. I had one guy show up, absolutely covered head to toe in plaster, give me a price of $2500 and I signed him instantly. He showed up on time, did an incredible job and had it done in 2 days.

A repeat process just occurred for hardwood floors, couple guys showed up, clean as can be, no thanks. Did it myself instead this time.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

Most new construction estimates can be done over the phone

I've made a lot of money over that statement simply because I do the majority of the work. That and knowing what questions to ask. 

I carry my own workers comp that covers all my employees. I couldnt have gotten the section 8 houses without it. Unless they can provide their own it gets deducted from their check. 15.6%.....all this is basic math. To say it is complicated is a farce.

On most jobs over 500sq ft Tucker Materials will come to the job and give the home owner a board count with the board coast w/delivery...and most home owners have no problem with coordinating getting their project stocked. 
In new homes where there are overages, they'll come back out and pick up the overage and credit it back to you. All this work is done by the supply house NOT the drywall contractor.
*Something to look at*
I finished this house with two other finishers in 2006 for $14 per board. The guy we subbed it from probably made just as much. 
The thing is .....now that he is out of business and the builder isnt....who is the builder using to do his drywall? 
He uses me...by the board..and I'm making the same money I would have made otherwise...the system with drywall subs acting as contractors was set to fail. The guys at the bottom ended up on top IMO


----------

